# My First Ever Youtube Video



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I just uploaded my first ever youtube video. It's only a photo montage set to the theme song from "Don't Go Into The Woods", but as far as I know, it's the only version posted to youtube.

Here it is:


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

So, intrigued, I went to look up more info about that song and wound up finding it in a movie review that rated the song "The Absolute Worst Theme Song Ever." 

So naturally, I thought it was great!  


Beautiful pictures - I like your montage very much.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice job on the montage. I have to say, though, that the song is horrendously bad (albeit entertaining)


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice pic montage ! as for the song - I love it, perfect for a 3 axis skull routine !! I could see a bucky in a graveyard scene sitting atop a grave stone with an axe in hand & a pile of body parts spread all around the base of the grave stone singing this song....LoL.............

.......The things I think of when I first get up in the morning with no coffee yet....LoL


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I loved it. Very nice pictures. I love the one of the white creature.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> So, intrigued, I went to look up more info about that song and wound up finding it in a movie review that rated the song "The Absolute Worst Theme Song Ever."
> 
> So naturally, I thought it was great!
> 
> ...


You mean it beat out "Attack of The Killer Tomatoes"??? 



> Nice job on the montage. I have to say, though, that the song is horrendously bad (albeit entertaining)


Thanks. I like less-than-perfect, off beat stuff like this. And this 'video' is simply my first attempt at uploading to youtube (you learn to crawl before you learn to walk)



> Nice pic montage ! as for the song - I love it, perfect for a 3 axis skull routine !! I could see a bucky in a graveyard scene sitting atop a grave stone with an axe in hand & a pile of body parts spread all around the base of the grave stone singing this song....LoL.............
> 
> .......The things I think of when I first get up in the morning with no coffee yet....LoL


Lol, that's the main reason I chose this song for my first video. I responded to another thread asking about skulltronix songs, but I couldn't find this song on youtube. I decided to use this song in my first video, just so other folks could hear it. I thought it was a prime candidate for a singing skull. 

Incidently, I think I got this song from you, Darklord (but I may be mistaken).



> I loved it. Very nice pictures. I love the one of the white creature.


Thank you. I googled "scary forest pictues" and that was one of the pictures that came up...it was exactly what I had in mind for this video.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

luv the song! its different and quirky, what's not 2 luv?

amk


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Fun song and a nice selection of songs.

Personally, I certainly wish I never left the woods though. Urban areas are rather eerie, in an unnatural way. The people who are born and raised there or live there long term must have a questionable state of sanity for sure.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Tigger seems to have gotten rid of his lisp and sings about more macabre things now...


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I, too, love the song.


----------

